# FIRST PICS! Jupiter 2 WIP Shots



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

It's been a great Christmas weekend. Been up till 5:00 am some days to get this far. Some mods I have made include, Astrogator detailed w/stool, 3D pod bay detail, working main airlock outer hatch, working airlock inner hatch with a lot more to come.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow, that was quick! Waiting for the painting masks to come out before I start mine. Love what your adding, especially the working airlock doors and the Space Pod.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Outstanding work!!!!! Keep it up and give us updates...
Gary:hat:


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

That looks awesome !!!!!! The Pod "backdrop" seems to be a probable feature many of us will include, I know I will be anyways.
Keep up the good work Ductapeforever !! .... and please don't stop with the pics.
I'm expecting mine to be delivered tomorrow, can't wait, I've had the work bench cleared and waiting since before Christmas !!!

regards
Wayne


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks super! Great job on the astrogator and chair (as well as the doors, background pieces, etc. etc.)!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Nope, no etch on board at all, all scratch !


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

What did yoou use to cut out the hatches and how did you mount them to slide?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Cutting out the hatches was the most difficult and potentially dangerous task so far, I used the back of an x-acto blade and CAREFULLY scribed through the plastic, (This took hours to accomplish) .Slowly drag the blade with minimum pressure in the direction of the arrow. A tiny curl of plactic wil be cut away, repeat untill you are through the piece.I used evergreen strips glued to the top and bottom edge of the original hatch piece to serve as runners, and 'C' channel strips for tracks lubed with dry graphite. *WARNING:*Do not attempt this unless you have some experience under your belt, one slip and that hundred dollar kit can be turned into spare parts !


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*Well done Sir!!!*

*I am currently working on my own working hatches...........*


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

For those of us who are adding the space pod door I found this:

http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Featu...l/SlideShow/mid/2328/ItemID/6063/Default.aspx


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Amazing! I don't see a single cut on your left hand, either!
Come to think of it, it will be possible to light up the insturment panel wall to the side of the airlock with the airlock hatch slid open because it would slide at an angle behind the wall. Good thinking!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Is the robot that you have in the pic a Johnny Lightning Robot or is that what comes with the kit?

Your kit looks great...love the modifications you've made so far!

MMM


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Herb, that's excellent work! All of the research material collected being used, I see. 

As for the x-acto blade scribing through the plastic. Slow, nerve wreaking job, but, better and safer than a Dremel.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes, the robot is a JL modified and repainted diecast.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> ... *WARNING:*Do not attempt this unless you have some experience under your belt, one slip and that hundred dollar kit can be turned into spare parts !


A quick question - what is you're doing to the landing gear bay sidewall? If it lives up to the "upstairs" work, this should be interesting. Inquiring minds want to know :thumbsup:

(I wanted to include the thumbnail of the image showing you scribing out a square panel from the sidewall, but it wouldn't let me.)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome! I'm not even gonna dare to try cutting the hatches.



Ductapeforever said:


> Astrogator detailed w/stool...


EEEewww! Isn't there a bathroom in the ship?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Inspiring work- the Pod behind the door opening is terrific!

.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very cool, man! Look forward to more.

I'd have never thought of including the spacepod hatch--EXCELLENT idea!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Awesome work...... I too would like to know what are you going to do in the landing gear well?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

teslabe said:


> Awesome work...... I too would like to know what are you going to do in the landing gear well?


OK- Stupid question time. IIRC only one of the landing gear was seen being used as an exit from the ship. Do the other two Legs have the same stairs and entry door in the wells or are they simply support legs and the other two LG wells systems access?

.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> OK- Stupid question time. IIRC only one of the landing gear was seen being used as an exit from the ship. Do the other two Legs have the same stairs and entry door in the wells or are they simply support legs and the other two LG wells systems access?
> 
> .


Both the the full-scale & miniature landing legs had the stairs on all three legs. The actors usually used the stbd gear, but I can recall a scene in which they used the aft gear. In "Target: Earth", Will & Dr Smith looked through a lower level doorway next to the elevator and saw the evil duplicate Dr Smith at the base of the landing leg.

They obviously had to have one or more doorways by which they could access the landing gear, but their locations were extremely ambiguous on the show. On the Moebius model, I gave up and put a standard sliding door at the head of each stairway and figured that people could customize the wells, as desired.

Gary


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I am applying logic to the ship (I know, don't get me started) the gearwell bulkhead is getting an EVA equipment locker at the top of the ladder. In my logic, frequently used gear and equipment would be stored here for immediate use upon landing for a cursory exploration of a planet surface. I have eliminated the hatches on the other two gear legs as their existance do not make any sense.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Ductapeforever said:


> I am applying logic to the ship (I know, don't get me started) the gearwell bulkhead is getting an EVA equipment locker at the top of the ladder. In my logic, frequently used gear and equipment would be stored here for immediate use upon landing for a cursory exploration of a planet surface. I have eliminated the hatches on the other two gear legs as their existance do not make any sense.






This is Irwin Allen!!!! Leave "logic" to the TREKKIES! :jest:


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> I am applying logic to the ship (I know, don't get me started) the gearwell bulkhead is getting an EVA equipment locker at the top of the ladder. In my logic, frequently used gear and equipment would be stored here for immediate use upon landing for a cursory exploration of a planet surface. I have eliminated the hatches on the other two gear legs as their existance do not make any sense.


Storage is the most reasonable solution for the area above the ladder. I had planned on it as well. Just dont know how I will do it. Most likely just make some storage containers. I still want to do some type of storage area that resembles the one seen during the third season. Looks like there is plenty of space. Im leaving the hatches on the gear wells. Cant have enough egress from a vehicle as far as Im concerned.:lol:


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

geminibuildups said:


> This is Irwin Allen!!!! Leave "logic" to the TREKKIES! :jest:


I look at the Jupiter 2 this way. It was a conglomerate of full sized sets and several small scale models, ALL of which were out of scale with each other. Almost all tv shows did this in the 60's. From Bonanza to Star Trek. A Few episodes of Bonanza showed the ponderosa exterior sets door opened to reveal a chair about 3 feet form the opening and a wall. But the full sized set opened into a large foyer.:lol: Of course the exterior set had no back on it. But it all works if proeprly scaled. Its all about the illusion I suppose.

Of course we cant do a two level with this model out of the box. It would require a complete scratch built upper and lower level.(I ignore the 3rd level since it was ony one ep and really pushing the boundaries.) Which my skills are far to underdeveloped to tackle.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Mine haven't arrived yet, but I am planning on a fully detailed power core interior with all those miniature panels left over from the Time Tunnel set. The icing on the cake will be a scale figure of Ronald Gans with a sheet over his head as the "Id" monster. 

(Of course I am joking. I am busy building this morning and may have gotten a couple too many superglue fumes) :tongue:

Geminibuildups 

Gemini Model Build-Up Studios
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

can you give more detail on the working hatches and how you did them?


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Photos on the opposite sides of the hatches would help also.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

On the interior hatches first you need to replace the material removed from the kit parts (B) by glueing strips to the tops and sides. Then 'C' channel can be used to create tracks for the doors to slide in (A). Lubricate the channels with dry graphite. A new bulkhead is added to create the complete airlock. (C) Before anyone asks, the door in the upper right corner of this pic, is to allow access to the Communications Viewscreen, as I am using printed graphics on acytate that I can change as I wish and lighting them from behind.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> On the interior hatches first you need to replace the material removed from the kit parts (B) by glueing strips to the tops and sides. Then 'C' channel can be used to create tracks for the doors to slide in (A). Lubricate the channels with dry graphite. A new bulkhead is added to create the complete airlock. (C) Before anyone asks, the door in the upper right corner of this pic, is to allow access to the Communications Viewscreen, as I am using printed graphics on acytate that I can change as I wish and lighting them from behind.


God, that's nice!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Thanks for the photo showing how you made the sliding hatch.
A pretty ingenious solution also to the problem of showing different scenes on the comm station, also. I don't think I'd go through that amount of trouble -- the viewscreen was used perhaps three times during the course of the series (Reluctant Stowaway, Wild Adventure and Space Primevals, IIRC).

Jeff


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

NTRPRZ said:


> Thanks for the photo showing how you made the sliding hatch.
> A pretty ingenious solution also to the problem of showing different scenes on the comm station, also. I don't think I'd go through that amount of trouble -- the viewscreen was used perhaps three times during the course of the series (Reluctant Stowaway, Wild Adventure and Space Primevals, IIRC).
> 
> Jeff


And "Hunters Moon", don't forget, "Hunters Moon".


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Took the words out of my mouth, RSN. 
"Help! HELP!!!"


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> It's been a great Christmas weekend. Been up till 5:00 am some days to get this far. Some mods I have made include, Astrogator detailed w/stool, 3D pod bay detail, working main airlock outer hatch, working airlock inner hatch with a lot more to come.


Awesome loking work on the working airlock door!

Question regarding the outer airlock door could you show (photo) the door in it's 'closed' postion. 

Best regards,

Ben


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Seaview said:


> Took the words out of my mouth, RSN.
> "Help! HELP!!!"


Seaview, on an off topic note. your avitar makes me laugh every time I see it. I have never seen so much character in a photo! : )


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

(A) External Stretch Sprue glide track, (B) Internal Hatch support and filler strip, (C) EVA Tether attach points and door controls, (D) EVA Platform (Non-Working)


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> (A) External Stretch Sprue glide track, (B) Internal Hatch support and filler strip, (C) EVA Tether attach points and door controls, (D) EVA Platform (Non-Working)


Whoa! :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

All I can say is, simply the finist work I've ever seen......:thumbsup: Please keep posting more of your wonderful build.


----------



## BigGuido (May 7, 2008)

*Any thoughts on practical Landing Gear?*

Hey Ducttape,
Love the build so far. Very impressive. Any thoughts on creating working landing gear?


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> (A) External Stretch Sprue glide track, (B) Internal Hatch support and filler strip, (C) EVA Tether attach points and door controls, (D) EVA Platform (Non-Working)


Good work. Would really love to see that door in action.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

geminibuildups said:


> This is Irwin Allen!!!! Leave "logic" to the TREKKIES! :jest:


Nope, doesn't work for Trek either 

As to the topic at hand ... Thanks for posting the "behind the scenes" images. They're really inspiring and the work is so well done.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought about working landing gear, however the Mobius J-2 is very heavy, too heavy for working gear. I work exclusively in styrene, hinges, door tracks, articulated pieces by their very nature are delicate, as I only work as close to scale as possible, to maintain proper proportions the parts I manufacture have very little substance to them and I keep demonstrations to a minimum. I use them to great advantage at IPMS contests to give the judges that "Wow" reaction that helps me win. (See attached "Wall of Fame" pics)
The above shameless plug was sponsored by...me!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

so what is your plan for the landing gear??


----------



## thebloop (Nov 3, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> Before anyone asks, the door in the upper right corner of this pic, is to allow access to the Communications Viewscreen, as I am using printed graphics on acytate that I can change as I wish and lighting them from behind.


Ductapeforever:

Have you considered a real LCD monitor? Currently don't know where to get one small enough that would fit in the Communications Viewscreen of this model, but I would consider tinkering use of one from an old cell phone. If not, I would use the lower deck for whatever size I could get and project the image by mirrors. Then you'd have a real monitor!

Impressive work thus far. I'm also wondering of possibilities to motorize those doors.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> I thought about working landing gear, however the Mobius J-2 is very heavy, too heavy for working gear. I work exclusively in styrene, hinges, door tracks, articulated pieces by their very nature are delicate, as I only work as close to scale as possible, to maintain proper proportions the parts I manufacture have very little substance to them and I keep demonstrations to a minimum. I use them to great advantage at IPMS contests to give the judges that "Wow" reaction that helps me win. (See attached "Wall of Fame" pics)
> The above shameless plug was sponsored by...me!


Ahh the old Cheers dart board cabinet. I played many a game on my buddy's back in the early 90's. :lol:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Landing Gear will OOB, doors will be manual, and viewscreen will only be lighted.


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

Exceptional work Ductapeforever
and a big thank you for sharing your techniques and pictorial, step by step instructions. the door appears seemless in the closed position. I've seen some where the hatch looks TOO recessed and gaps all the way around, and that detracts from the overall integrity of the entire hull workmanship

Please keep up with the advancing pics, enjoying your progress very much !
Wayne


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ductape you have a private message


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Well Herb that definatly has the WOW factor :thumbsup: As per usuall you're talent reigns supreme. I will be keeping an eye on this thread for sure.

Again she is looking super. :woohoo:

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> The above shameless plug was sponsored by...me!


And you deserve all those awards and more!:thumbsup:

BTW: Your _*REAL*_ awards have inspired me to paint up some wooden plaques and print up some decals to put on brass plates in order to create some _*FAKE *_awards to put on _my_ wall.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

One word: INSPIRATIONAL!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks to all for the kind words. This build is purely experimental, I am not taking the time to document the build by doing any scale drawings, that work will be reserved for the next build. My actual job is getting in the way as well, I must leave for Vancouver B.C. very soon. The studios return for production on the fall 2010 schedule soon and I will be quite busy


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome! I love how you are putting more details and moving parts. When I get one, I now know how it should look.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> It's been a great Christmas weekend. Been up till 5:00 am some days to get this far. Some mods I have made include, Astrogator detailed w/stool, 3D pod bay detail, working main airlock outer hatch, working airlock inner hatch with a lot more to come.


Holy cow.

What date did you start this model?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Dec 21st.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW great build


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> (A) External Stretch Sprue glide track, (B) Internal Hatch support and filler strip, (C) EVA Tether attach points and door controls, (D) EVA Platform (Non-Working)


Did you add the EVA tether attach points and door controls or are they molded into the kit? I haven't seen my kit yet as its coming overseas..
Thanks!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The door controls and tether attach points are molded in place, however I thought the detail rather soft, so I redid them.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

OUTSTANDING !!! Very impressive.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Work on the outer hull continues with ultrathin viewport framework and working retractable blast shields.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Work on the outer hull continues with ultrathin viewport framework and working retractable blast shields.


 
Again, AWESOME WORK Sir!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> Work on the outer hull continues with ultrathin viewport framework and working retractable blast shields.


Fantastic work, simply lightyears ahead of anything I've ever seen.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm putting mine back in it's
box and sticking with Legos.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

bert model maker said:


> OUTSTANDING !!! Very impressive.


I second that emotion!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> Work on the outer hull continues with ultrathin viewport framework and working retractable blast shields.


WOW!!! That is just plain SICK!!!!! 

You have reduced me to single syllable words.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Herb, if you keep going, the landing gear will collapse.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Herb, if you keep going, the landing gear will collapse.


Nah, I'm convinced he'll have functioning Anti-grav units to keep that from happening before long.

Wonderful work! It already looks like you put more effort into your kit than the original makers put into the filming model


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The retractable blast shields is one mod I am going to have to do to mine- I loved those in the show and your build shows how cool they will be on this kit!

.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Just when I think you're done with the cool new mods, up you pop with another one. The blast shield is awesome! Excellent work, sir.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I was impressed with the work on the sliding hatch, but the collision shield? That's so off the hook! This is gonna be one of those builds that's gonna be a standout, mostly because it takes a lot of bravery and serious consideration to start cutting into such an expensive kit to modify it.

These modifications are fantastic!

Bryan


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

hey ductape will you mod. my ship like yours? I`am for real ! your stuff is just great just get with me . hell, i`ll pay


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey ductape, fantastic work. Could you post more pictures showing the making off?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Just a little progress over the weekend.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

This is really turning out GREAT!

Keep posting pics!

MMM


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking great! I finally got mine, but now I must decide whether to build it straight from the box or go goodie shopping.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Bear in Mind, I haven't used "ANY" aftermarket goodies so far. I intend to buy lighting kits but that's all.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

WoW! that is awesome!


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

Inspiring....truly inspiring!

I'm getting decals and lights as extras for my kit. There are so many great ideas people have come up with here, I'm afraid to start building mine too soon.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> Bear in Mind, I haven't used "ANY" aftermarket goodies so far. I intend to buy lighting kits but that's all.


OMG, with the fine detail that you've added, are you sure you even need lighting..... Great work......:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am really glad I am not in a position to buy a kit right now- everybody's projects are as inspiring as diverse. I am taking lots of notes and thinking about what I may do with my build. I still have my Flying Sub to complete so I cannot complain too much, but I would love to have an open J2 box in front of me right now. 
.


----------

